# Climate Control Switch



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so I was standing by fridge listening for the propane to come on and happened to notice the CCS, never saw it before







. It's in off position.So, um, what's if for? sheesh, I feel so dumb.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That switch turns on a heater that runs around the perimeter of the door to evaporate any condensation that might form there in warm humid weather.

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so I was standing by fridge listening for the propane to come on and happened to notice the CCS, never saw it before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condensation control switch? "During the summer months of temperatures and humidity, the metal frame between the freezer and the fresh food compartment may have water droplets forming. The refrigerator comes standard with a 12 volt climate control that will evaporate the water droplets when they form. NOTE: the climate control will draw 12 volts DC power continuously when in the on position". Quoted from my Dometic operating instruction book, hope it helps.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks all! we are dry climate here but hey, you never know where we might go! ( I can always dream!







)
thanks for you help!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> thanks all! we are dry climate here but hey, you never know where we might go! ( I can always dream!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can fire it up this weekend....FULL HOOK UP's...


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't forget to turn it off if you use it. I found out the hard way







the next time I went to use the camper the battery was deader then a door nail







. So in a way I learned a lesson that day and it was to check everything that drawls electric or 12v and turn it off.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

4campers said:


> Don't forget to turn it off if you use it. I found out the hard way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use it when hooked to shore power....but make sure to turn if off when dry camping it will get rid or your 12 volt supply very quick...


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so I was standing by fridge listening for the propane to come on and happened to notice the CCS, never saw it before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doxie-Doglover-Too- Good call. I think I would have missed it too.


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

Our gang is headed to the Smokies this summer, dry camping in the three different campgrounds there for a total of 8 days. Definately glad someone mentioned this switch. We are planning on relying on the batt for the water pump, and the electric ignitors and minimal lighting. My question is 1 battery enough for this trip or should another one be added.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

gator_back said:


> Our gang is headed to the Smokies this summer, dry camping in the three different campgrounds there for a total of 8 days. Definately glad someone mentioned this switch. We are planning on relying on the batt for the water pump, and the electric ignitors and minimal lighting. My question is 1 battery enough for this trip or should another one be added.


Very little chance that one battery will last and it would be a push for two. If you do not have a generator you will have to hope the move from camp ground to camp ground will recharge the batteries.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Our gang is headed to the Smokies this summer, dry camping in the three different campgrounds there for a total of 8 days. Definately glad someone mentioned this switch. We are planning on relying on the batt for the water pump, and the electric ignitors and minimal lighting. My question is 1 battery enough for this trip or should another one be added.


Very little chance that one battery will last and it would be a push for two. If you do not have a generator you will have to hope the move from camp ground to camp ground will recharge the batteries.
[/quote]

You definately want a second battery!


----------

